# Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??



## Carp_fisher (28. August 2014)

Hallo
Kann mir jemand sagen was die Power Control Anzeige für eine funktion hat?.Und vorallem wie sie funktioniert?Bei meiner aufgeladen Batterie ist die Anzeige zwischen 4 und 5 das macht mich etwas nachdenklich!
Danke!
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## Wochenendangler (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Moin,

das ist so was wie eine Ladestandsanzeige, ist während des Fahrbetriebes aus. Wegen einer evtl. Tiefentladung der Batterie sollte die Anzeige nicht unter 2 fallen.
Als bei mir nach der vollen Aufladung der Batterie die Anzeige nur noch bei 6 stand, habe ich diese mal durchmessen lassen, Ergebnis "Batterie im Eimer".
Auf die Anzeige verlasen würde ich mich aber nicht.


----------



## Carp_fisher (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Und was steht bei nun für eine Zahl da??


----------



## FlitzeZett (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Jetzt lass mich nicht lügen... Aber ich glaub bei mir steht meist die 7 bei voller Batterie und dann irgendwann 6 bzw 5 tiefer war ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## Carp_fisher (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

ok Danke schön das hilft mir schon weiter!


----------



## NickAdams (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Bei mir stand's bei ganz voller Batterie auch schon mal auf 8, ging dann aber relativ schnell auf 7 runter. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Carp_fisher (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

dann ist bei 4-5 die Batterie wohl sehr beschädigt!


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Haben unseren Rhino VX54 und unseren 100AH Akku noch rest frisch. Da der Akku eig immer frisch geladen war, zeigte der 9 auf der Skala an. In Laufe des Angeltages haben wir die Anzeige auf 7 runter bekommen....


----------



## Wochenendangler (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Moin,

am Anfang stand die Anzeige bei mir auch immer bei 9, aber irgendwann eben nur noch bei 6 und der Akku war nach Prüfung defekt.


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Habt ihr normale Autobatterien oder spezielle AGM Akkus ?


----------



## Carp_fisher (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Ich habe eine Effekta 12v 80Ah.


----------



## Fr33 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Ich hab extra beim Bootsmotoren4You das Rhino Set mit dem AGM Akku + Ladegerät zugelegt....bisher hält der. Nur der Akkut ist mit seinen 30Kg echt fies...


----------



## Carp_fisher (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

tja hätte ich besser auch mal gemacht !


----------



## Wochenendangler (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Effekta 12v 100Ah


----------



## Merlin (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Das ist nur eine grobe Batterieanzeige....
9,8,7  = Batterie ist voll
6,5,4   = so in der Mitte
3,2,1  = geht dem Ende entgegen.

Das ist bei jeder Batterie anders und geht unterschiedlich schnell...ist nur so eine ca. Orientierungshilfe..


----------



## thomas39 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Hallo,

beim Start in den Angeltag zeigt es 9an(Gelbatterie 100ah)am Ende (10-12h) dann 1 oder null. Das ist schon seit 2Jahren so und die Batterie ist immer noch erste Sahne.#6

Mfg

Thomas


----------



## Sneep (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Hallo,

habe auch den 54 lbs kurz.

Mit 2 Akkus mit je 50 AH als Standardbestückung.
Ich fahre aber häufig auch andere Akkus. Den Blick auf die Ladeanzeige habe ich mir abgewöhnt. 
Sinnvoll ist die Anzige nur, wenn ich weiß, dass ein bestimmter Akku dann langsam den Geist aufgibt. Ist aber für jeden Akku anders.

sneeP


----------



## Merlin (28. August 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Habt ihr normale Autobatterien oder spezielle AGM Akkus ?



Kommt darauf an wo und wieviel du fährst....
Für ab und zu mal auf dem See längst eine Autobatterie locker...


----------



## Carp_fisher (1. September 2014)

*AW: Wer hat einen Rhino E Motor 54lbs??*

Danke das hat mir weitergeholfen#6


----------

